# Has anyone built the Tamiya 1/32 A6M5 Zero?



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

After reading some reviews on this kit (kit #TM60309), it sounds like it's the best one available for a 1/32 scale Zero. One reviewer said it was the best kit he'd ever built. I guess it should be the best as it costs around $100, but I guess that price is justifiable by the fact that the kit is so complete, no aftermarket detailing kits are necessary to complete it. I was just wondering if any of guys have built one and what your thoughts are on this kit.


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

No one?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm building it right now and it is great.There are photo etch parts for it by Eduard.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm building it right now and it is great.There are photo etch parts for it by Eduard.Alexander


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

Are you going to build it with the operational landing gear? Both of the people who built it for the reviews said they built theirs with the landing gear in the fixed (extended) position. I don't understand why someone wouldn't to take advantage of the operating undercarrige. Also, I understand this kit has some metal parts (part of the landing gear I think). What are they? How far have you gotten so far and how is it going together? Is everything a perfect fit, or is it requiring a lot of work to make things fit/look right?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Yes,the landing gear is funtional on mine.The wing section is painted and decaled.Interior and engine are painted and needs wiring,as well as the engine.I found no problems with the fit so far,it is a quality kit,as most Tamiya kits are.Alexander


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

Do the landing assemblies actually have metal pieces?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

There is a spring loaded metal oleo in a poly plastic landing gear.It goes up and down.Alexander


----------



## grampi (Nov 23, 2006)

falcondesigns said:


> There is a spring loaded metal oleo in a poly plastic landing gear.It goes up and down.Alexander


Do you have any pics?


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Google "1/32 Tamiya Zero review" you will get lots to read.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It is a super kit. OOTB it should satisfy 90% of builders. It is one of the most thorough kits out there, even including the antenna wire. On the other hand, if you want to detail it out further, Eduard offeres at least three large photo etch sets that provide extra detail not included in the kit, or, perhaps better versions of some of the kit details. IIRC the kit seat belts are paper, for example. But yeah, its one of the best plastic model airplane kits ever.

The kit does have some annoying toylike features. They aren't deal breakers but with all that detail and relative fragility, Tamiya decided to make the front part of the wing removable so you can insert a screw driver and crank the landing gear up and down like a toy !?!?! I would omit this working feature myself and build the kit either with the gear down, or up and use the included (but not super sturdy) display stand.

FYI Tamiya's new Spitfire kits are just as good if not a bit better!


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

grampi said:


> Are you going to build it with the operational landing gear? Both of the people who built it for the reviews said they built theirs with the landing gear in the fixed (extended) position. I don't understand why someone wouldn't to take advantage of the operating undercarriage.


IIRC, the reason reviewers were building with the landing gear in the fixed, extended position is that working oleo detail are not true struts, but just springs inside kit parts. When you unweight the landing gear, the main gear drops down to full extension, and you can't crank the landing gear up without finessing the wheels into the bays.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Plus its fragile and a model is not a toy. You dont want to badger up the paint and decals on the wing to take the leading edge off to insert a tool to crank them up and down. Plus what do you do if you get them half way up and it breaks? SOL then.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The landing gear is strong,and works fine........there are caps you take off to insert the tool crank.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

GForceSS said:


> Google "1/32 Tamiya Zero review" you will get lots to read.


 
What he said.

I don't have one but I bought one this past weekend so it is in transit.
I didn't think I would ever buy one cause frankly I find the zero ho hum. I also already have the Swallow, Revell, 21st Century and Hasegawa kits buried in the stash.

I did a google and read several reviews. Then I bought it. It was one of those offers I couldnt refuse.

I think the metal parts are for the flap detail. One review said they took the Trumpeter approach and added photo etch. Another review said the flaps work just like on a real Zero.

Max Bryant


----------

